# Apache 2.4 + mod_fastcgi + php as cgi - Redirection/Rewrite problems?



## twiddler (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm setting up a new server with FreeBSD 10.2, www/apache24, www/mod_fastcgi and lang/php5 compiled from source as a CGI with suexec to have multiple vhosts. It is working, but having issue with redirection and I'm not sure where to look. If I call files directly, no issue - example http://192.168.1.200/phpinfo.php all good. I download a copy of WordPress, extracted it, and tried to pull up the web installer. if I call up http://192.168.1.200 the page rewrites to:
http://192.168.1.200http//192.168.1.200/wp-admin/setup-config.php

if I manual edit the URL to be correct:
http://192.168.1.200/wp-admin/setup-config.php

It works find but the initial call fails.I have a similar setup running on FreeBSD 9.3 with www/apache22, www/mod_fastcgi and I don't have the same issues.

Is there a change in Apache 2.4 that I've missed? Anyone else had a similar issue?


----------



## trev (Dec 15, 2015)

twiddler said:


> Is there a change in Apache 2.4 that I've missed? Anyone else had a similar issue?


There were lots of changes in 2.4. You need to find the migration document for 2.2 to 2.4.


----------

